# Latency Issues causing awful audio cut outs



## Chano (Jun 20, 2018)

I have researched this for months and I can not figure it out for the life of me. Here are my stats from latencyMon-
{
CONCLUSION

Your system appears to be having trouble handling real-time audio and other tasks. You are likely to experience buffer underruns appearing as drop outs, clicks or pops. One or more DPC routines that belong to a driver running in your system appear to be executing for too long. Also one or more ISR routines that belong to a driver running in your system appear to be executing for too long. One problem may be related to power management, disable CPU throttling settings in Control Panel and BIOS setup. Check for BIOS updates. 
LatencyMon has been analyzing your system for 0:02:40 (h:mm:ss) on all processors.

SYSTEM INFORMATION

Computer name: CRISTIANOPC
OS version: Windows 10 , 10.0, build: 17134 (x64)
Hardware: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., MAXIMUS VIII HERO
CPU: GenuineIntel Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz
Logical processors: 8
Processor groups: 1
RAM: 16322 MB total

CPU SPEED

Reported CPU speed: 4008 MHz

Note: reported execution times may be calculated based on a fixed reported CPU speed. Disable variable speed settings like Intel Speed Step and AMD Cool N Quiet in the BIOS setup for more accurate results.

WARNING: the CPU speed that was measured is only a fraction of the CPU speed reported. Your CPUs may be throttled back due to variable speed settings and thermal issues. It is suggested that you run a utility which reports your actual CPU frequency and temperature. 

MEASURED INTERRUPT TO USER PROCESS LATENCIES

The interrupt to process latency reflects the measured interval that a usermode process needed to respond to a hardware request from the moment the interrupt service routine started execution. This includes the scheduling and execution of a DPC routine, the signaling of an event and the waking up of a usermode thread from an idle wait state in response to that event.

Highest measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 12091.505773
Average measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 6.620128

Highest measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 12080.008789
Average measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 3.720568


REPORTED ISRs

Interrupt service routines are routines installed by the OS and device drivers that execute in response to a hardware interrupt signal.

Highest ISR routine execution time (µs): 9866.169162
Driver with highest ISR routine execution time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total ISR routine time (%): 0.523577
Driver with highest ISR total time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Total time spent in ISRs (%) 0.529670

ISR count (execution time <250 µs): 74454
ISR count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 500-999 µs): 418
ISR count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 575
ISR count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 909
ISR count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0


REPORTED DPCs

DPC routines are part of the interrupt servicing dispatch mechanism and disable the possibility for a process to utilize the CPU while it is interrupted until the DPC has finished execution.

Highest DPC routine execution time (µs): 8141.107784
Driver with highest DPC routine execution time: nvlddmkm.sys - NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 398.11 , NVIDIA Corporation

Highest reported total DPC routine time (%): 0.053916
Driver with highest DPC total execution time: nvlddmkm.sys - NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 398.11 , NVIDIA Corporation

Total time spent in DPCs (%) 0.144585

DPC count (execution time <250 µs): 359891
DPC count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
DPC count (execution time 500-999 µs): 20
DPC count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 11
DPC count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 85
DPC count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0


REPORTED HARD PAGEFAULTS

Hard pagefaults are events that get triggered by making use of virtual memory that is not resident in RAM but backed by a memory mapped file on disk. The process of resolving the hard pagefault requires reading in the memory from disk while the process is interrupted and blocked from execution.

NOTE: some processes were hit by hard pagefaults. If these were programs producing audio, they are likely to interrupt the audio stream resulting in dropouts, clicks and pops. Check the Processes tab to see which programs were hit.

Process with highest pagefault count: chrome.exe

Total number of hard pagefaults 175
Hard pagefault count of hardest hit process: 60
Number of processes hit: 11
}


I have tried setting power management to maximum performance, I have disabled cpu throttling, I have updated my BIOS, I have uninstalled and reinstalled all video and audio drivers, I have changed settings in nvidia control panel to prefer max performance, I have even reinstalled windows. I am still having the same problem. I get awful pops and lag while playing music or watching videos. I really have no clue how to fix this and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 20, 2018)

are your motherboard drivers installed as well? ALL of them...should be installed that support your hardware and config.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

Chipset first then reboot and install the rest and reboot and retest.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 20, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> are your motherboard drivers installed as well? ALL of them...should be installed that support your hardware and config.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Chipset first then reboot and install the rest and reboot and retest.



Not one of these again...

We need complete system specs please


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 20, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Not one of these again...
> 
> We need complete system specs please


Well maybe I guess it could be a harddrive failing but i don't know and the one thing in his config he did NOT list is the hardrive or ssd or what ever....so maybe a good idea to test the hardrive for issues as well if the mobo drivers don't fix the issue.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 20, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Well maybe I guess it could be a harddrive failing but i don't know and the one thing in his config he did NOT list is the hardrive or ssd or what ever....so maybe a good idea to test the hardrive for issues as well if the mobo drivers don't fix the issue.



You and I are in same boat of thinking. I hope he gives full specs


----------



## Chano (Jun 20, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Not one of these again...
> 
> We need complete system specs please


Do you need my system info from command prompt or do you just need all my hardware specs?



DRDNA said:


> are your motherboard drivers installed as well? ALL of them...should be installed that support your hardware and config.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Chipset first then reboot and install the rest and reboot and retest.



Ok thanks I will try this right now


----------



## Hood (Jun 20, 2018)

Chano said:


> Do you need my system info from command prompt or do you just need all my hardware specs?


Click on your account, click on system specs, fill in ALL the blanks with your hardware info/specs, including clock speed of any overclocked components, and list major software being used, if relevant.  It's a simple courtesy to the people you're asking to help you, saving them from having to ask you so many questions about your hardware. Filling in the location blank helps people recommend where you can find parts or services, without wasting time on solutions not available to you.  You are the one asking for help, so don't make it harder for people to help you.  Make sure "show system specs" is toggled to "yes" at the top of the list, so others can click on it from any of your posts.


----------



## Chano (Jun 20, 2018)

Hood said:


> Click on your account, click on system specs, fill in ALL the blanks with your hardware info/specs, including clock speed of any overclocked components, and list major software being used, if relevant.  It's a simple courtesy to the people you're asking to help you, saving them from having to ask you so many questions about your hardware. Filling in the location blank helps people recommend where you can find parts or services, without wasting time on solutions not available to you.  You are the one asking for help, so don't make it harder for people to help you.  Make sure "show system specs" is toggled to "yes" at the top of the list, so others can click on it from any of your posts.



Ok I apologize. Did not mean to make it harder for people to help me. Just did not know of this courtesy. I've attached a system report that includes all of my hardware specs.



DRDNA said:


> Well maybe I guess it could be a harddrive failing but i don't know and the one thing in his config he did NOT list is the hardrive or ssd or what ever....so maybe a good idea to test the hardrive for issues as well if the mobo drivers don't fix the issue.



Mobo drivers did not fix the it :/. How can I test the hardrive for issues?



Hood said:


> Click on your account, click on system specs, fill in ALL the blanks with your hardware info/specs, including clock speed of any overclocked components, and list major software being used, if relevant.  It's a simple courtesy to the people you're asking to help you, saving them from having to ask you so many questions about your hardware. Filling in the location blank helps people recommend where you can find parts or services, without wasting time on solutions not available to you.  You are the one asking for help, so don't make it harder for people to help you.  Make sure "show system specs" is toggled to "yes" at the top of the list, so others can click on it from any of your posts.


 
Oh oops I see what youre saying. I didnt know you meant within my techpowerup account. Ok I have done that as well


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 20, 2018)

man i don't think the issue is with your 2x Samsung 850 Evo in RAID 0  , now that i can see what they are. How about in Edge, do you also have the issue in MS Edge?


----------



## Chano (Jun 20, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> man i don't think the issue is with your 2x Samsung 850 Evo in RAID 0  , now that i can see what they are. How about in Edge, do you also have the issue in MS Edge?



Yeah it does the same thing when I play audio from edge. Is it possible that getting an audio card would help at all? Or could my gpu be causing it?


----------



## uberknob1 (Jun 20, 2018)

I'll bet you're using displayport? 

Edit: of course you are as that's the only output on your monitor I can tell from googling it, I have a similar issue with my setup that only happens when using DP, luckily I have HDMI also and the 
"popping" you described that I have also experienced has stopped every time I use HDMI instead of DP, could well be a bad cable so that could be something to check.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 20, 2018)

Give us a services.msc screen, task manager screen, task scheduler screen, msconfig screen.


----------



## Chano (Jun 21, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Give us a services.msc screen, task manager screen, task scheduler screen, msconfig screen.



You want a screenshot of all of these?

Screenshots of all running processes in services, task manager, task scheduler, and msconfig... if thats what you wanted


----------



## Hood (Jun 21, 2018)

Chano said:


> Ok I apologize. Did not mean to make it harder for people to help me. Just did not know of this courtesy. I've attached a system report that includes all of my hardware specs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.  You should include your version of Windows 10 (as in, "Windows 10 x64 v1803", because it matters in many cases, since major updates can cause weird problems.

This doesn't feel like a hardware problem, feels like a driver problem.  Your motherboard has ROG SupremeFX 2015 High Definition Audio CODEC, a custom driver and software for the Realtek ALC-1220 chip.  Sometimes Asus screws up the drivers - try generic Windows drivers, generic Realtek drivers, or the latest custom driver from Asus.  Windows could be disabling your Asus driver and installing their own.   Go on Asus forum and look for others with this problem.  And how about a screenshot of Device Manager, with "audio inputs and outputs" expanded, and "sound, video, and game controllers" expanded.  That would show us what hardware is being used for audio, and you can find out what drivers are installed from there, by right-clicking on each entry.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 21, 2018)

Sounds to me like when your system updated from 1709 to 1803 Windows update kindly replaced your audio drivers with the generic ones from MS update try reinstalling the proper ones from Asus (never let MS Update install any driver ever) also why is your pagefile so bloody huge you have 16GB of ram make it smaller 8GB should be more than enough and make the min/max the same size don't let it auto grow


----------



## natr0n (Jun 21, 2018)

It's usually the usb drivers causing latency when I had issues long ago.

I hope youre not checking latency while gaming. You have to check before running anything,


----------



## Chano (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok wow thanks for everyone who reached out to try to help! I had to go on a business trip for a couple days but I will be back and able to check some of the stuff you guys have suggested.


----------



## Chano (Jul 4, 2018)

Alrigghtt just for anyone who stumbles upon this thread who was also having this problem, I believe it was just my graphics card that was failing. I began to get black screens and games began to crash all the time so I switched out the gpu for another and all latency problems have disappeared!


----------

